# Wo finde ich Treiber für meinen Soundblaster 5.1 Player unter WinXP



## Nightcrawler (5. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe im moment ein kleines Problem, wo Ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt.

ich möchte mein System von Win2000 auf WinXP ändern. Habe jetzt auch für alle Hardware XP Treiber ausser für meine Soundkarte Soundblaster Life 5.1 Player.

Da habe ich bis jetzt nur ein Universaltreiber gefunden aber leider ohne diese PLAY-CENTER was bei mir im oberen Bildschirmrand aufpopt.

Bei einer Testinstallation von XP mit meinem alten Treiber hat das PLAY-Center immer rumgesponne und hat sich immer an den falschen Stellen im Desktop festgesetzt.

Darum meine Frage, weiß einer von euch dem passenden und akuellen XP -Treiber für meine Soundkarte ( bitte mit PLAY - Center) Soundblaster Life 5.1 Player .

MfG

Nightcrawler


----------



## Caliterra (5. Oktober 2003)

also wenn ich richtig informiert bin ist der sioundblaster von creativ oder?



> Dieses Paket aktualisiert den Sound Blaster Live!-Treiber und verbessert die Produktleistung unter Windows 2000 und Windows XP. Das Paket aktualisiert auch Hauptanwendungen einschließlich Audio HQ und Surround Mixer zur Optimierung der Leistung von Sound Blaster Live!
> 
> Wenn Sie sich nicht sicher sind, welche Aktualisierung Sie herunterladen sollen, klicken Sie hier, um zum Abschnitt „WICHTIGE HINWEISE“ zu gelangen.
> 
> ...




das findest du auf der Creativ Seite



URL zu Zitat



Vielleicht hast Du das ja schon probiert, aber wenn nicht dann hilfts villeicht.

Caliterra

PS: anstonsten http://www.Treiber.de


----------

